# Will there ever be a con in Toronto or Niagara Falls?



## hypr (Mar 20, 2008)

I live close to both those locations, and I was wondering if there will ever be a con there.


----------



## button (Mar 31, 2008)

why not try to get one goign?


----------



## Cainam (Apr 6, 2008)

There is a very common question:
"Why isn't there a convention in <place>?"

This is the simplest, most true answer:
"Because you haven't started one yet."


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Apr 7, 2008)

that truely is a good question

maybe the toronto fur community isnt quite big enough to throw a convention? I know theres a large amount of furs in canada, but considering Toronto is only one place and Canada (or even just ontario) in itself is pretty huge, thats a lot of kilometers you gotta drive to get to a con.

either that or the furry community is still semi underground/taboo up here.  I dunno.

I know alot of furs who look forward to going to anime north every year.  i think i'm one of the very few who dont go to animenorth...i just dont watch enough anime anymore to justify going. (shrug)


----------



## hypr (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't watch enough in going to Anime North either I thought it was because no one had the time to do noe


----------

